# My scrappy sisters (bags) ........



## amortje (Feb 10, 2013)

I found more leftovers in my waste bin. 
I'm afraid I'm suffering from the scrappy madness, a severe leftover addiction.
Using scraps is fun, but strangely the more scraps I use, the more new ones reveil. It seems to become and endless and hopeless story....
These bags aren't twins, I call them the " scrappy sisters".
I hope you enjoy looking at my latest bags, born out of leftovers. 
(Sorry for this madness)


----------



## Patricia368 (Apr 3, 2011)

They are simply beautiful. You do great work!!!!


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

They are beautiful!! Are you selling them?


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

Very, very nice. They don't look "scrappy" at all, but more like designer bags. Great job!


----------



## hersh (Nov 7, 2011)

perfect


----------



## fatkitty (Jun 23, 2011)

Love your scrappy bags &#128077;&#128077;


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

They are gorgeous! You really know how to put them together.


----------



## ayjay (Apr 3, 2011)

These are beautiful. I just love them...
I like to make things out of my scraps.
:lol: :lol: 
ayjay


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

WOW they are awesome.
I love them. And the flower detail is great.

Nothing scrappy about them for sure. I love bags like that.
Excellent work


----------



## WolfDreamer (Mar 22, 2011)

One word. 

WOW!


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

Makes me want to get all my strips out and start making things! great bags!


----------



## 8536 (Feb 24, 2011)

Your bags are always beautiful whether made of scraps or planned fabric and pattern. I wish you were closer and I could order one from your collection because since shoulder surgery i'm always on the lookout for a bag that is not so heavy. Thank you for sharing your bags, eye for style and eye for color.


----------



## lynnlassiter (Jun 30, 2011)

beautiful bags! i love them!


----------



## Alimac (Jun 6, 2013)

Beautiful. They look like posh sisters.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

The scrappy sisters are awesome. Keep the scrap madness coming. I may have to send you a PM and purchase one :thumbup:


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

I love your bags :thumbup:


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

Love the colour combination! & style of the "Sister bags" nice work! x


----------



## Tapraol (Mar 15, 2013)

Love these! The colors together are great and the design is awesome!


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

:thumbup:


----------



## inkie (Jul 10, 2013)

They are so nice! Again! Have you considered making them a triplet? You surely have some scraps hidden somewhere...LOL
prachtig, Amortje! Beautiful.


----------



## Casey47 (Feb 5, 2014)

Very nice. Please send me some of your ambition so I can get busy and make use of all of my scraps too.


----------



## inkie (Jul 10, 2013)

Casey47 said:


> Very nice. Please send me some of your ambition so I can get busy and make use of all of my scraps too.


Good idea, count me in!!


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

Wow, they are lovely. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Those are beautiful!


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

they are very pretty. Wonderful job


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

beautiful


----------



## louisezervas (Jun 28, 2011)

They are awesome!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Your bags are always so nice! Do you sell them? I would think that you have enough for a booth by now.. if not as fast as you are you could have plenty for a nice display  I know I would buy one!!


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

I'm loving your scrappy bags.....and so amazed that you can be addicted to scraps. 
ALL your bags have been lovely and constructed to perfection. VERY professional work.


----------



## hushpuppy (Apr 30, 2011)

Are you selling them?


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

I always enjoy seeing your lovely bags and designs! Wonderful workmanship!


----------



## mopa2282 (May 12, 2011)

They are excellent.


----------



## Jaevick (Feb 14, 2011)

I bet if you set a price plus shipping, you could make a fortune selling them even if your only customers were us KP friends. I know I'd buy one (or two, or three, or four).


----------



## lpeni (May 9, 2011)

amortje said:


> I found more leftovers in my waste bin.
> I'm afraid I'm suffering from the scrappy madness, a severe leftover addiction.
> Using scraps is fun, but strangely the more scraps I use, the more new ones reveil. It seems to become and endless and hopeless story....
> These bags aren't twins, I call them the " scrappy sisters".
> ...


Looks like a good workshop idea for Designer1234. Maybe you would consider teaching us how to make one of your purses. 😊


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

These bags are simply gorgeous. If this is madness, I want some!


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Just checking if I am on your Christmas list?? lol Love your bags, all of them .. xo WS


----------



## amortje (Feb 10, 2013)

Thank you for liking my bags.
I would love to sell them. For Europe there isn't any problem as the shipping is reasonable. For The States, the shipping is expensive. I'm afraid it will become to expensive to buy something. My prices are very reasonable, but there are costs that I can't control.
Thank you again for all those pretty comments on my bags.
It's so nice to share them with you all.
Amortje


----------



## Dianedanusia (Mar 13, 2012)

Beautiful bags.....


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Just lovely! You are so talented!

Hazel


----------



## tnbobie (Jan 19, 2014)

Your bags are great and obviously one of a kind.You should consider selling them. :thumbup:


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

Your bags are wonderful as always.


----------



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

beautiful bags


----------



## Nanner1950 (Oct 23, 2011)

Beautiful!!!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

What a great use for scraps, you would never know, as said by others, looks like designer bags.


----------



## shelindo (Jul 1, 2011)

I love your work. Sure doesn't look like "left-overs!"


----------



## Zinzin (Oct 17, 2012)

Don't be sorry, your bags are admirable. Besides you are not a waster, recycling every scrap and making a piece of art, turning them into a bag. I look forward for your bags.

Just curious, what do you do with them, sell them?


----------



## Zinzin (Oct 17, 2012)

posted twice in error deleted


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

Eye candy!


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

I love seeing your bags.They are always so beautiful and made to perfection.I would certainly buy them. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

They're wonderful! an inspiration to us all!


----------



## horsenut1948 (Mar 3, 2013)

love them - you should sell them....!!


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

I'm enjoying your madness.


----------



## d-dub (Jul 22, 2012)

Great bags you have oodles of tallent


----------



## pleezed2pleez (Jun 14, 2011)

I have a sewing machine and lots of material, where can I get a pattern for making a bag. would love to give it a try. yours are really beautiful.


----------



## amortje (Feb 10, 2013)

pleezed2pleez said:


> I have a sewing machine and lots of material, where can I get a pattern for making a bag. would love to give it a try. yours are really beautiful.


For my bags I don't use patterns. The final result is a combination of fantasy and fabrics that I have.
You could look on Google , there you will surely find some information and a lot of patterns.
Wish you a lot of fun using your fabrics and making beautiful bags.


----------



## TAYATT (Mar 11, 2014)

Love your bags.


----------



## sweetpolly (Dec 9, 2014)

Your scrappy madness gets great results. Love the color combinations.


----------

